# Hey Guys, lets see some pics of your cars



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Im curious to know what everyone drives. I got the 1970 Ford Maverick for christmas from the wife. got 351 ported and polished heads on the 302 and mustang II headers. Fun little car. Ahh and rust free.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Fun stuff. I have a 71 Cutlass that I just got the motor back into, and a 65 Galaxie 500 w/ 460 Interceptor, but soon to be 429CJ... Oh yeah, both rust free. Cutlass from Alabama, 3rd owner, G500 from North Carolina, 2nd owner.


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

69 RS Camaro, M20 4sp, found a 302 w/ 202 heads. Should probably sell it to someone with an actual Z-28, but for now, it makes my car a screamer.

Ed


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

This is Not my Daily Driver, but my favorite Driver!
1967 Charger 383 4bbl Auto , no show car , just a good Southern low mileage car.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, here you go. Its a piece of crap and the gas mileage sucks. But its got a built in slot track...AFX/Tomy with 40 foot straights. (Wife tol me I couldn't keep the track in the house anymore)


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats funny sh--tuff Shadow. Hope the bar is stocked up If I ever get to Canada!
Nice rides guys!
Circle Track DAC


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I just got this Buick Grand Trashional


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, this is the baby that sits in the garage. Looks nice, but it's dry-rotting out from under its nice new paint job because I don't have the time or money to put into the mechanical stuff it needs.










There's some more stuff about it here, if anyone cares...

And this is the daily driver:










At the moment it's encrusted with a half-inch-thick layer of winter dreck, but it still cleans up pretty nice. It's a '92, which means it has the TBI 350 instead of the dual-exhaust TPI motor available from '94-'96... part of me misses the extra 75 or so horses, but part of me is happy not to pay $200 for a set of plug wires and $600 for a tune-up. At least that's what I've been told it costs...

edit: GOOOOOOOSE! a GN, huh? pretty cool... "trashional"? did we buy a winter beater?  hey, did you get a package recently?

--rick


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> edit: GOOOOOOOSE! a GN, huh? pretty cool... "trashional"? did we buy a winter beater?  hey, did you get a package recently?
> 
> --rick


I did get the tape and watched it already. Thanks. 
The GN I bought is a "Winter Beater" I bought it, It's Winter and it's a little bit of a beater.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

dont have any pics but my d/d is an 89 ranger 4x4 with a modified 2.8..comp cam ,headers ,ported polished heads and a 350cfm carb.shes been rolled 4-wheeling but it looks like somthing out of madd max.my favorite that i've ever owned was my 70 1/2 formula 400 firebird.4spd and all.that car would just flat out leave!
heres my group page ,has a couple pics of the truck before the 33s went on and a sweet 65 stang dad and i built from the ground up
http://groups.msn.com/MattsrangerPAGEandothermiscstuff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow Clark, that's one huge wagon you got there. I'm sure Cousin Eddie is much impressed. Hope you have a nice time at Wallyworld this year.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I have not had time to mess with my slot stuff. So I have not posted new customs for a wile. Some coming soon. from the left. My 1984 Corvette built motor, white face gages, roll bar plus more. Next my 92 9c1 old cop car as seen in Hotrod mag and TV. My s10 blazer. A buddies big block full size Blazer, my 58 chevy 4x4 project on a blazer chassis 44 inch tire lot of custom work.











Also check my website http://hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys/ for more go car stuff1
Here is a bunch more info on the 9C1 Caprice 
http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=popcultureshop
Big Kevin


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Attached 3 pics from my 71 Plymouth Satellite, as daily driver - not shown -
a 92 Chevy C 1500 long bed .
Pic 1: in front of a "raps" field ( don`t know the english translation).








Pic 2: Engine ( original data sheet 318 engine from 71, modified
to 6 barrel ).








Pic3 3: At a national US car show near Berlin


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My 1:1 scale Car*

:dude: This is a pic of me & my "Ride" . Its a 1982 Volvo 244 DL 4-cyl gas engine with Manual 4spd + OD. I am the 2nd owner & have had it since May ' 91 (13 & a half yrs)Car just had a Birthday this month-23 years young ! Builders plate says 1/82.She now has 166,000+ miles & should easily do another if the body does not rust away ! I do virtually all of the maintainance & repairs myself including a conversion on the AC to R-134a & new FI Harness ! This was the best $3250 I ever spent ! My track manager loves this car as much as I do & is very supportive of my Hobbies whether 1:1 scale or HO ! 

Neal Abramson


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Wow Clark, that's one huge wagon you got there. I'm sure Cousin Eddie is much impressed. Hope you have a nice time at Wallyworld this year.


   

Wagon Queen Family Truckster... and yes, it has the 3rd seat...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not even going to post a pic of my 99 Isuzu Rodeo, nothing custom, nothing cool, plain ole crap..........


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*Daily driver and project truck*

Hey Slotheads-
Yall got some cool rides there. These aint cool muscle cars or nuthin but I'm kinda fond of old trucks. My white pickup is a 72 GMC 3/4 ton that I've been drivin since 1979. She's rusty but reliable. The project is a 1970 GMC Jimmy that my mom bought in 1971. I'll be hittin it hard this summer, when we go to 4 10 hour days at work.-******* or what?
Later---Circle Track DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My toy.  rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*My toys*

Here's my toys. My AMX is the dark one on the right and a pic of it's engine. The Gremlin is my abuse sponge in the process. Just got her running, can't wait for summer.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, I'd LOVE to own one of those Buick Roadmaster wagons....... Larry Laype (Lype Motorsports here at HT) also owns a Roadmaster wagon. Roadmaster wagons are fast becoming one of my favorite vehicles. If I had one I'd slam it,shoot it flat black, and throw some Weld or Centerline wheels on it...not to mention a pounding sound system :thumbsup: 

As for my rides........ I have an 84 S15 GMC Jimmy that I've been working/tinkering with for a while......custom sound system,K&N filter, 2 chamber Flowmaster exuast with CAT removed...2 1/2 pipe, lowered, Chevy Xtreme wheels, and a Billet Specialties flamed steering wheel, Autometer tach.

I also have a 98 Chevy S10 truck that I tinker with as well.....custom sound system,cold air intake, 2 chamber Flowmaster exhaust with 3 inch pipe from the stock muffler location back....and a sweet 3-4 drop kit.

I have plans of building a V8 for the Jimmy....... I've been stashing a few parts for it slowly. My brother is currently building a wicked cool V8 S10 truck....which will be a full roller motor with 12:5:1 compression,9 inch Ford rearend with 4:56's,400 shot of Nitrous,etc. This sucker is going to HUAL


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey TX, Love the S-10's, I have a Rodster kit car with a nice V-8. Check out Rodster.com if you like the fat fendered look... Here is a pic of my '65 Cutlass


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*Topic exhumation*

Was tempted make a new topic, but after doing a research and see it already exist, I'll post my daily driver and exhumate this topic

Sure that probably nobody from USA drove one or even seen one like this



I'ts a convertible Peugeot 306, designed by Pininfarina, you could name it the "successor" of Columbo's Peugeot 403

More pics HERE


And I use to own for 14 years a '68 Mustang...which I sold three years ago, because it was costing so much for driving it in Europa (insurance) and to put juice inside (in Europa, the average price for one single gallon is more than 5 dollars !!)



More pics HERE


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

Finally traded in my 87 for a 2006 (big difference)...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My summer hot rod: 1967 Camaro RS. Had it for nearly 20 years. Frame off restoration finished 1990. Still near perfect. Blown 355 screamer puts out @ 550 HP under 10 psi boost. Built it all myself. Runs mid 11's when it hooks. Street driven mostly. Lots of fun.


















Daily driver: 2005 GTO. 400 HP, 6 speed, independent suspension front and rear. This thing is a real beast. Only 287 of this model for 2005.










Parts hauler, winter beater, Home Depot runner; 1984 El Camino, 147,000 miles. Good little mule!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

2000 WS-6 Trans-Am









and

2006 Suzuki M-50









Not pictured is my beater 1994 Chevy S-10 LS pick-up (4-banger, automatic, standard cab).

'doba


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'd say...*

... you guys are having too much fun 1:1 style too! Slot V... after posting my Jeep picture I feel like the 4th guy on the Applebee's commercial who shouts out _"Vegetable Medley"_ after the other 3 cry out *"Beef... Pork... and Ribs" * Those are some slick sleds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

My 2003 PT cRUIZer at the 2006 Marysville, OH car show:










One of my slot racer friend Dave brought his Superbird:










Marty


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

In respect for you , I'll don't post pics of my used cars :
-renault 19 1990
-opel corsa 1992
Each of these beauties brutally generate 60 HP !!!  

My only beauty was my 1984 Yamaha 500 4 cylinders 2 strokes.
I have also a rusty 1976 Ducati 500 desmo sleeping in the cellar...

:wave: francois (confused)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

picking one of these up next summer. For now I drive a 2004 325 coupe...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh dommage ....You know Francois, with all the new california laws that Arnold plan to release and Al Gore campaigning about the heating of the planet, maybe one day, all american people will also drive bullshit cars like we do


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

grützi zanza ! (hello in Swiss dialect  )

I don't follow you on this slippery path . What a "froogy" understand in macro-politics...  
But I think I'm gonna go to see this movie...

And yes , I apologize for my 2 strokes blue smoke ... Some friends have American cars (vette 68 427 with stickshift , firebird 72) and sometimes they let me do the : blob-blob-blob-broooaaaarrrrr !

A solution for the planet : Todd president !  
Look at : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr0xF00VgDE 
The NEW cars ! the new cars ! with Todd ! 

Good evening (i'm gonna racing with 1/32) Hoooo !


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Just needs a guide pin.....*

Bringin the post back up. Here is a glance at what we dabble in..
Streetrods is our life at the shop.this is a 1931 vicky.Can anyone guide me to the slot track.. 









This baby can be yours for 10 gazzilion slotcars :thumbsup: 
up for grabs on ebay today.It must go to start on another
Enjoy


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Needs a guide pin-2*

Just adding to the thread. We dabble in all kinds of stuff too…

This has been part of our life for some time. It’s a Ford F-700 bucket truck with 40ft boom. 
Great if you want to build a slot car track on the roof, or put one in the trees... 










You can this baby for way less than a gazillion slots :thumbsup:. It’s up for grabs so PM me if you want it, or to make an offer- starting today.
It must go to start on another 

Enjoy


----------

